# best machete for self defense



## jospeh0012 (Sep 25, 2019)

Hello 
I just want to talk about something the machetes especially for the self-defense there are many machetes are for the different purposes but we found the top 10 best matches for the users who are willing to purchase a new machete for their work


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Two similar posts saying "we" have found the best machetes.

Go ahead and drop the other show so I can go to work.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Two similar posts saying "we" have found the best machetes.
> 
> Go ahead and drop the other SHOE so I can go to work.


Fixed it for you, he might not catch on otherwise.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Fixed it for you, he might not catch on otherwise.


Thanks. Still caffeinating.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The best “machete “ for self defense is a native made sugar cane knife from the Caribbean. Made from 1/8 or 3/16 inch thick carbon steel.
They used to be readily available in South Florida when US Sugar imported Jamaican cane cutters every season.
Such a knife will remove a whole arm with one strike.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

What an idiot doesn't he already know that I have the worlds best Machete!

Its very sharp and packs easy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Best machete for self defense? Hmmmm?....I don't know maybe a 12 Gauge?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The best ones for the money I found are made in South America by a company called Tramontina.
I have been using them for over 35 years.
I do believe these are the same ones RPD is taking about.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A cane knife is not shaped like a machete, it is closer to a cleaver in shape, about 16" blade length with a brush hook on the top tip.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A cane knife is not shaped like a machete, it is closer to a cleaver in shape, about 16" blade length with a brush hook on the top tip.


Yes I know what they look like, seen them many times in use when ferrying airplanes in the Caribbean.

Same company makes them also, I think the largest supplier of long blades south of the equator.
They also make household utensils, pots and pans.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I lost my cane knife decades ago, I'd like to find another.
And a kukri, I need one of those too.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

i just checked out the Tramontina website.
The blade thickness listed for their version of a cane knife is 1.4mm. 
I have a commercial cane knife, probably by the same manufacturer, and the blade is very thin, but I have no idea what 1.4mm equals in fractions of an inch.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> i just checked out the Tramontina website.
> The blade thickness listed for their version of a cane knife is 1.4mm.
> I have a commercial cane knife, probably by the same manufacturer, and the blade is very thin, but I have no idea what 1.4mm equals in fractions of an inch.


That is very thin, 0.055", less than 1/16 0.0625", about 1/18".


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Kershaw Camp 10. Perfect size for carry or hiding under seat in truck. Nice rubber handle.

https://kershaw.kaiusaltd.com/knives/knife/camp-10


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Kershaw Camp 10. Perfect size for carry or hiding under seat in truck. Nice rubber handle.


I'm glad you added this feature. The discussion mentions a "cane knife," which is a tool needed for continual use.

My question is can a tool designed for "harvesting" be flexible enough for camping chores?


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Don't bring a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Elvis said:


> Don't bring a knife to a gun fight.


Technically, I always bring a knife to a gunfight--I have since about 1964.

I was a reader for Tactical Magazine back when men were men and sheep were nervous. Those stories always portrayed at one guy who put six rounds into his brand new Detonics, and never fired it or carried a reload.

My job at that stage was that of a 'credit manager.' I was in charge of the company cash and had to take money to the bank. I got permission from my boss to carry a small .45 ACP Detonics and a spare magazine on the job. I later went for the newer Colt Defender, although it was called something else in the mid-1980s.

Edit: Oh, it just came to me! At that time the little Colt was called "The Officers ACP." Great little pistol, never had a stoppage.


----------



## Almighty (Nov 3, 2019)

Best defensive machete hands down is the Indo/Malay golok. Made of spring steel, balanced for very quick chopping motions, they've developed martial art techniques around this tool.

https://s1.bukalapak.com/img/11638880621/s-194-194/PROMO_Indo_Golok_Cibatu_Handle_Tanduk_30_JULI.jpg

Here's a video clip:






These techniques are usable with any short machete. The best I've seen are the 12" and 13" Tramontinas, the Ontario's 12" Cutlass Machete and Martindales" Paratrooper Machete. They're available between $20 and $60. Just Google it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I lost my cane knife decades ago, I'd like to find another.
> And a kukri, I need one of those too.


If you could find one of these. I think they went out of production awhile back
Sword gun 1580 production year


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Guys, did you ever notice that when professional ball players try to "check their swing" some of them go to far and get called for a 'strike' by an umpire. My point is that even the professionals make mistakes.

If I am to carry a edged tool I use folders in the 9-inch variety--that is, a four inch blade and a five inch handle. Blade training taught me one valuable lesson, speed is everything. There is no second place winner in a knife fight.

I would rather be armed with a three inch, slip joint folder than a Bowie knife. A large gleaming blade is breath-taking in a movie, not much in real life.

Yeah, yeah, I've heard and seen Bagwell Bowies...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Guys, did you ever notice that when professional ball players try to "check their swing" some of them go to far and get called for a 'strike' by an umpire. My point is that even the professionals make mistakes.
> 
> ...Yeah, yeah, I've heard and seen Bagwell Bowies...


Very clever, I see what you did there!

Allow me to explain to those with low MLBIQ-That's Major League Baseball Intelligence Quotient--You see The Tourist began his post with an analogy about a Baseball player and the ability/inability of that player to successfully check his swing given the arguably subjective ambiguity of this simple baseball rule...The STRIKE.

Rule 2.0 Clearly defines what a Strike is;

A STRIKE is a legal pitch when so called by the umpire, which- (a) Is struck at by the batter and is missed; (b) Is not struck at, if any part of the ball passes through any part of the strike zone; (c) Is fouled by the batter when he has less than two strikes; (d) Is bunted foul; (e) Touches the batter as he strikes at it; (f) Touches the batter in flight in the strike zone; or (g) Becomes a foul tip.

There is no mention in the Baseball Rule Book regarding a "Check (ed) Swing".

It was either a Swing or Not a Swing. The pitch either was determined to be a Strike by the Umpire or Not a Strike.

Thats it DISCUSSION OVER.

And here is the cute little thing that The Tourist did that most of you missed; He tied the name of a famous "Bowie" Knife maker, Bill Bagwell, to the names of two Baseball Hall of Famers. Jeff Bagwell and Bowie Kuhn. I'm 100% confident that at least 1 of those Hall of Famers was involved in the imaginary phenomenon called the Check (ed) Swing while in the Bigs and 100% confident that the other never had a legal AT BAT in the show.

Play Ball!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Give me the gun. :vs_cool:


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

Check out "cold steel"...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Being a life long Floridian, I have accumulated a half dozen or more machetes.
They are all standard design, various manufacturers, and have either the 18" or 22" blade.

My absolute favorite is a US made M-1942. Nice thick 1095 carbon steel 18" blade (with imports the blade steel can be a crap shoot).
Although I can't remember where mine came from, Charleys Surplus has them for about $25. Originals, made by Ontario.
www.charleyssurplus.com Go to the Knives And Bayonets section for a look-see.

I can vouch for Charleys excellent customer service and pricing. I have been a customer for years.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> There is no mention in the Baseball Rule Book regarding a "Check (ed) Swing".


Oh, I believe you. But we're not talking about "fair play" here. I was discussing Brewers' Baseball.

Just about every night on the radio, a Brewer batter 'checks his swing' (less that half-way of a full swing) the umpire sees it and sometimes calls it or not. The guys in the booth report on whether the guy was guilty or not.

It's Milwaukee. All 43,000 fans in Miller Park have been drinking beer since 10:00AM and it's now 4:00PM in the afternoon.

And believe it or not, most of these fans are still sober enough to catch a foul ball with one hand and not set down their brewski...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Oh, I believe you. But we're not talking about "fair play" here. I was discussing Brewers' Baseball.
> 
> Just about every night on the radio, a Brewer batter 'checks his swing' (less that half-way of a full swing) the umpire sees it and sometimes calls it or not. The guys in the booth report on whether the guy was guilty or not.
> 
> ...


I resemble that last remark! Once upon a time in a ballpark far far away, when our Sons still thought I was a capeless Superhero we were attending a Minor League ballgame. Of course, a couple of stadium dogs for the youngsters and a cold beer for Dad and a Coke for Mom, were in order as I headed back to our seats balancing a cardboard tray of Double A goodies.

I heard the crack of Ashwood against CowHide and out of the corner of my eye noticed a bright white projectile coming my way. Instinctively, from many hours of bullpen juggling sessions, I reached up and palmed the oncoming missile...and nonchalantly kept walking

The crowd went wild, but all I heard were two little boys screaming and pointing, "MOM! DAD JUST CAUGHT A FOUL BALL!"

Not missing a beat, I turned and tossed the ball to young sorority debutante wearing short shorts and a halter top...SCRRRRREEEEECH!

JUST KIDDING!

I'm pretty sure we still have that ball in a box labeled DADS SPORTS SHIT with a handful of other foul balls that I/We collected over the years. Most of them grass stained and scraped from me and our tossing them around in the backyard! :vs_wave:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As I would unlikely ever be carrying a Machete as a weapon but more as a tool for a task , I would say the best one for SD would be the one in my hand at the time. Surely when need be anything you can get your hands on can be used for SD.
The cheap ones that are all over the places would make lousy tools and even worst weapons. So purchase good tools and if you can afford it purchase great ones.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> As I would unlikely ever be carrying a Machete as a weapon but more as a tool for a task , I would say the best one for SD would be the one in my hand at the time. Surely when need be anything you can get your hands on can be used for SD.
> The cheap ones that are all over the places would make lousy tools and even worst weapons. So purchase good tools and if you can afford it purchase great ones.


I keep a good South American 22" machete under the back seat of my truck. Along with a small shovel, hatchet, bow saw, shotgun, and other emergency items like water and a few cans of food.
It would make a good weapon if I was dismounted and very near the truck, but the shotgun would be an even better weapon.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I keep a good South American 22" machete under the back seat of my truck. Along with a small shovel, hatchet, bow saw, shotgun, and other emergency items like water and a few cans of food.
> It would make a good weapon if I was dismounted and very near the truck, but the shotgun would be an even better weapon.


I use to carry one in mine up to about 10 years ago, still carry tri fold shovels.

Today, depending on which Cherokee is used,

there is either a Mushberg 500 or a Winni mod 12 with 100 rounds of OO buck.

If I have to go past both handguns I carry and the 35 to 55 rounds I carry for them,

I need a long gun not a chopper (maybe my subgun) to do the job or I am dead before getting to it.

I am way too old to go hand to hand anymore, have been for at least about 15 years.

I do use a Tramontina around here on brush, light weight and easy to use.

One quick pass on the belt sander both sides and it is good to go again.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I just clamp them flat on my Black & Decker Work Mate bench, hanging over the edge, and use a mill bastard file.

Same with the lawn mower blades.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I just clamp them flat on my Black & Decker Work Mate bench, hanging over the edge, and use a mill bastard file.
> 
> Same with the lawn mower blades.


The file didn't have a father??:vs_laugh:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

This is my best machete. It's of the ninja variety.


----------

